# Tomori al derby. Il Milan ci spera.



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.

*Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


Del resto noi siamo celeberrimi per i recuperi lampo e per l'efficienza dello staff medico.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


Rotto di sera, al derby si spera


----------



## Route66 (15 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Del resto noi siamo celeberrimi per i recuperi lampo e per l'efficienza dello staff medico.


Con !a giuve non è ancora detto ma, mi sbilancio, nel derby avremo tutta la difesa titolare fuori.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


Ci credo poco, ma lo spero.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Con !a giuve non è ancora detto ma, mi sbilancio, nel derby avremo tutta la difesa titolare fuori.


Comunque siamo davvero un caso da studiare.


----------



## diavolo (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


Nel 94 per un intervento al menisco ti scoperchiavano il ginocchio, ora fanno 2 buchetti.


----------



## nik10jb (15 Gennaio 2022)

Recupero lampo e Milan nella stessa frase non li vedo bene


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


Sarà il lampo che è appena partito da Alpha Centauri. Aspettiamo un po' e arriva.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


A parte Maignan, fatico a ricordare recuperi anticipati nel Milan.
Speriamo ma ci credo poco.


----------



## kipstar (15 Gennaio 2022)

magari. ma mi pongo ormai nella situazione di giocare con chi ci sarà disponibile! che altro si può dire ? ora del 6 febbraio può succedere di tutto per come è la nostra stagione.....


imho


----------



## Zenos (15 Gennaio 2022)

Una proprietà con un minimo di ambizione si sarebbe fiondata a prendere Botman.noi speriamo nei recuperi lampo.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Gennaio 2022)

Sarà disponibile per il derby della stagione 2022-2023, inutile illudersi.
Anche Magic Mike sta diventando fracico da noi, l'altra sera problemino alla coscia.

Con noi si applica la legge di Murphy.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


Impossibile.. come già detto calabria lo scorso anno ebbe lo stesso infortunio e tornò in campo 35 giorni dopo l'operazione.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Impossibile.. come già detto calabria lo scorso anno ebbe lo stesso infortunio e tornò in campo 35 giorni dopo l'operazione.


Vabbè Calabria è come Goku nella stanza dello spirito e del tempo: ci sta otto anni terrestri, a differenza degli altri.

Calabria non fa testo, ahimè.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Del resto noi siamo celeberrimi per i recuperi lampo e per l'efficienza dello staff medico.


maignan è tornato prima, io penso che ce la farà anche lui.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread


Assurdo pensarci, sarebbe un rischio troppo grande.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> maignan è tornato prima, io penso che ce la farà anche lui.


In questi casi dopo 24 ore si è già in piedi....
Dipende tutto dalla muscolatura.

Visti i precedenti però diciamo che l'ottimismo è frenato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In questi casi dopo 24 ore si è già in piedi....
> Dipende tutto dalla muscolatura.
> 
> Visti i precedenti però diciamo che l'ottimismo è frenato.


si hai ragione ma noi per esempi prendiamo dei rottami ambulanti perchè la maggior parte dei nostri sono appunto dei rottami ambulanti.
se per dire la stessa cosa capitasse a ibra e co. direi che li rivediamo ad agosto...


----------



## Goro (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Tomori dovrà restare fermo per 30 giorni. Ma nel Milan la speranza è che il difensore possa tentare un recupero lampo, stile Baresi ad Usa '94, e giocare il derby contro l'Inter in programma il 6 febbraio. Ed è anche l'obiettivo del difensore.
> 
> *Romagnoli l'unico positivo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/romagnoli-resta-lunico-positivo-fasce-ok.111797/unread



Sperare si può, è gratis


----------



## uolfetto (15 Gennaio 2022)

A leggere qui sopra pare che senza Tomori non si possa giocare al calcio. Visto che è un giocatore forte meglio che rientri quando è a posto onde evitare di peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> A leggere qui sopra pare che senza Tomori non si possa giocare al calcio. Visto che è un giocatore forte meglio che rientri quando è a posto onde evitare di peggiorare la situazione.


L'assenza di tomori va ad aggiungersi a quella di kjaer e alla positività di romagnoli.
Scendiamo in campo con quarto e quinto del ruolo, non esattamente la normalità.
Come se l'inter avesse fuori contemporaneamente skriniar, de vrij e bastoni e fosse costretta a giocare con d'ambosio, kolarov e ranocchia, possibilità remota in casa nerazzurra.
Aggiungici poi che i due migliori, tomori e kjaer , li avrai entrambi fuori con la juve e forse pure nel derby.

E vabbè che lamentarsi è da sfigati ma quel che stiamo affrontando noi supera le leggi delle statistica e non è cosi banale sopperire alle lacune e vincere.


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ma io spero recuperi bene e appieno senza forzare… se riesce per il derby bene altrimenti meglio non rischiare


----------



## uolfetto (15 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'assenza di tomori va ad aggiungersi a quella di kjaer e alla positività di romagnoli.
> Scendiamo in campo con quarto e quinto del ruolo, non esattamente la normalità.
> Come se l'inter avesse fuori contemporaneamente skriniar, de vrij e bastoni e fosse costretta a giocare con d'ambosio, kolarov e ranocchia, possibilità remota in casa nerazzurra.
> Aggiungici poi che i due migliori, tomori e kjaer , li avrai entrambi fuori con la juve e forse pure nel derby.
> ...


Si ma i fatti li conosco, non credo sia risolvibile facendo giocare Tomori su una gamba sola o comprando uno 3 giorni prima della partita ogni volta che si rompe un giocatore. La situazione è questa da un anno e mezzo e ormai sono convinto che non cambierà perché è strettamente correlata al modo di giocare/allenamento ecc. Si può solo valutare di partire a inizio stagione con una rosa leggermente più lunga, magari un paio di giocatori in più. Oppure cambiare completamente progetto tecnico staff e allenatore a fine stagione.


----------

